# FIFA censura Germania per propaganda



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca

Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.

Fino a stamane si paventava anche il rischio di sospendere la gara e dare la vittoria a tavolino al Giappone.

E' stata censurata anche la foto di squadra con le mani sulla bocca, è uscita solo grazie ai fotografi stranieri.

La federazione tedesca fino all'inizio della partita ha cercato di non esporsi, visto che ci sono sanzioni, ma poi non ha potuto fare a meno di rilasciare un commento in tempo reale dopo la presa di posizione dei giocatori


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

>


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitale colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...


non ce la fanno più a far parlare solo lo sport


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

Pensate a giocare a pallone, pervertiti.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...


Ma l'inno dei mondiali esiste?


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Novembre 2022)

Un Mondiale di calcio dove il calcio manco si vede.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma l'inno dei mondiali esiste?


si è una canzone recente di Malgioglio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Questo non è degrado,è super degrado.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si è una canzone recente di Malgioglio


E mi sono innamorato ma di tuo marito. -cit-


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

si assicurano che Neuer non abbia più la fascia arcobaleno, gli lasciano una generica FIFA contro discriminazioni



>


----------



## chicagousait (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...


Il calcio unisce la gente, no al razzismo con tanto di spot e poi si spaventano per una fascia


----------



## TheKombo (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...


Infantino che dice ? Oggi cosa si sente ? 
Pagliacci schifosi


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Infantino che dice ? Oggi cosa si sente ?


oggi si sente str0nzo


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Novembre 2022)

Onestamente tanto trovo stucchevole quando queste prese di posizione avvengono in un occidente dove le discriminazioni sono distanti dalla realtà tanto le trovo giusto quando un evento di questa portata viene assegnato a una nazione in cui i diritti sono un’utopia. Non capisco perché criticare chi ha il coraggio di evidenziare che queste culture per pretendere rispetto e integrazione economica / sociale con l’Occidente DEVONO fare passi avanti enormi sui diritti. Altrimenti rispetto per la loro cultura, ma non pretendano integrazione (ed eventi di questo tipo).


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> si assicurano che Neuer non abbia più la fascia arcobaleno, gli lasciano una generica FIFA contro discriminazioni



Io li obbligherei a indossare la fascia con su scritto FIGA, altro che FIFA...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2022)

Forza Giappone, forza Arabia Saudita e forza Qatar  .


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Onestamente tanto trovo stucchevole quando queste prese di posizione avvengono in un occidente dove le discriminazioni sono distanti dalla realtà tanto le trovo giusto quando un evento di questa portata viene assegnato a una nazione in cui i diritti sono un’utopia. Non capisco perché criticare chi ha il coraggio di evidenziare che queste culture per pretendere rispetto e integrazione economica / sociale con l’Occidente DEVONO fare passi avanti enormi sui diritti. Altrimenti rispetto per la loro cultura, ma non pretendano integrazione (ed eventi di questo tipo).


Se hai le palle davvero e hai a cuore ste cose, non ti presenti e boicotti sta pagliacciata di mondiale.
Fare ste cretinate a cosa serve?


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

Comunque state facendo caso al fatto che in questo mondiale ormai si parla solo di LGBTHAJCNBSH e basta? Lucraina non se la c... praticamente più nessuno? Segno che il potentato criminale stia scaricando Zelensky e co?


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Quello che sta accadendo è uno scandalo a cielo aperto. I luridi della f1fa si sono intascati i petrol dollari dei cammellieri, ma adesso sono letteralmente ai loro ordini. 

I cammellieri si sono letteralmente comprati un intero mondiale di calcio, la f1fa (che adesso, è il caso di dirlo, se la fa proprio sotto) e nazionali partecipanti. 

La f1fa fa il facchino dei beduini. Incredibile. 

Un mondiale farsa, macchiato di sangue e sporcato dal denaro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Onestamente tanto trovo stucchevole quando queste prese di posizione avvengono in un occidente dove le discriminazioni sono distanti dalla realtà tanto le trovo giusto quando un evento di questa portata viene assegnato a una nazione in cui i diritti sono un’utopia. Non capisco perché criticare chi ha il coraggio di evidenziare che queste culture per pretendere rispetto e integrazione economica / sociale con l’Occidente DEVONO fare passi avanti enormi sui diritti. Altrimenti rispetto per la loro cultura, ma non pretendano integrazione (ed eventi di questo tipo).


Non ti ci presenti proprio, questo si che avrebbe fatto clamore senza quella ipocrisia tanto di moda. "mi fanno schifo, ma ci vado a giocare il mondiale prendendomi i loro soldi" bel messaggio questo.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Onestamente tanto trovo stucchevole quando queste prese di posizione avvengono in un occidente dove le discriminazioni sono distanti dalla realtà tanto le trovo giusto quando un evento di questa portata viene assegnato a una nazione in cui i diritti sono un’utopia. Non capisco perché criticare chi ha il coraggio di evidenziare che queste culture per pretendere rispetto e integrazione economica / sociale con l’Occidente DEVONO fare passi avanti enormi sui diritti. Altrimenti rispetto per la loro cultura, ma non pretendano integrazione (ed eventi di questo tipo).


sì ma non solo dei gay, hanno millemila restrizioni...il fatto che scegli sempre la questione gay non depone a tuo (di chi lo fa) favore
non è che se non sei gay te la passi bene...


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ti ci presenti proprio, questo si che avrebbe fatto clamore senza quella ipocrisia tanto di moda. "mi fanno schifo, ma ci vado a giocare il mondiale prendendomi i loro soldi" bel messaggio questo.



E' il solito chiagni e fotti tanto caro a questi personaggi. Ma funziona alla grande, considerando le reazioni del popolino.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque state facendo caso al fatto che in questo mondiale ormai si parla solo di LGBTHAJCNBSH e basta? Lucraina non se la c... praticamente più nessuno? Segno che il potentato criminale stia scaricando Zelensky e co?


Ma va 
La partita lucraina si gioca su più alti livelli. Qui stanno solo dando sfogo alle loro schifezze meno di classe…


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

poco fa ho ascoltato il question time, c'era uno di sinistra verde che chiedeva di istituire un fondo tra tutti i paesi Fifa per risarcire i morti... se vi piace questo modo di agire buon per voi, a me fa schifo


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...


A Neuer deve piacere la ragazzə di Mbappè


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2022)

Sono riusciti a trasformare un Mondiale di calcio (il più grande evento dello sport) in X-Factor. Schifosi.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ti ci presenti proprio, questo si che avrebbe fatto clamore senza quella ipocrisia tanto di moda. "mi fanno schifo, ma ci vado a giocare il mondiale prendendomi i loro soldi" bel messaggio questo.


Credo che squadre e giocatori non abbiano responsabilità. Non andarci sarebbe darla vinta e fare molto meno rumore. I gesti eclatanti si fanno se ci sei, non se non ci vai… ovviamente, è una mia personale opinione.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...



Hanno provvuto da soli a quanto pare.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma non solo dei gay, hanno millemila restrizioni...il fatto che scegli sempre la questione gay non depone a tuo (di chi lo fa) favore
> non è che se non sei gay te la passi bene...


Verissimo, però se devo fare un gesto lo faccio su quello che più infastidisce. Realmente trovo strumentalizzato e radical chic (in senso assolutamente negativo) quando si abusa di questi gesti in Occidente, ma lo trovo fondato e coraggioso dove il problema c’è davvero.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Novembre 2022)

Faccio sommessamente notare che il "pensino a giocare" ha smesso di avere senso dai tempi di Jesse Owens. 
Sono sportivi, hanno enorme platea e visibilità, fanno bene a lanciare messaggi positivi.
Il sistema del Qatar, dell'Arabia Saudita, dell'Iran etc a me personalmente fa schifo.
Giusto andare la e criticarli davanti al mondo, mondiale comprato coi soldi sporchi di sangue dati a Blatter e Platini. 
Occidente uber alles, brava germania


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se hai le palle davvero e hai a cuore ste cose, non ti presenti e boicotti sta pagliacciata di mondiale.
> Fare ste cretinate a cosa serve?


Un calciatore nella stra grande maggioranza dei casi ha al massimo un paio di occasioni in carriera per giocarsi un mondiale, non credo sia giusto rinunciarvi per assecondare la brama d'accumulo di certe figure. 


Per quanto riguarda la questione: rispetto per i crucchi. Al di là della questione di per sé. Se un calciatore volesse mettere "w la patata" sulla maglia non vedo perché dovrebbe esser limitato nel farlo. La fifa sta accumulando figure barbine in sequenza, una roba immonda. Spero che chi si sia fatto abbindolare dalla favola del calcio della gente perpetrata da sta gentaglia prima o poi apra gli occhi


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Credo che squadre e giocatori non abbiano responsabilità. Non andarci sarebbe darla vinta e fare molto meno rumore. I gesti eclatanti si fanno se ci sei, non se non ci vai… ovviamente, è una mia personale opinione.


Ma assolutamente no.
Immagina il clamore se USA, Canada, Inghilterra, Galles, Belgio, Francia, Spagna, Portogallo, Danimarca (e mi fermo che non ho voglia di fare tutta la lista) si rifiuta di andarci e giocano il mondiale d'inverno tra Qatar, Arabia e Iran...

Non scherziamo.
Accetti di andarci. Ti prendi i soldi e pretendi pure di mettere becco a quello che fanno nel loro paese.
Ma non scherziamo.
Piuttosto rimani a casa tua e denunci le cose RIFIUTANDO i soldi.
Organizzi un mondiale alternativo e giochi Francia-Spagna nello stesso orario di Iran-Qatar...

Questa è una bella botta a loro.
Ora facciamo la solita figuraccia.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Faccio sommessamente notare che il "pensino a giocare" ha smesso di avere senso dai tempi di Jesse Owens.
> Sono sportivi, hanno enorme platea e visibilità, fanno bene a lanciare messaggi positivi.
> Il sistema del Qatar, dell'Arabia Saudita, dell'Iran etc a me personalmente fa schifo.
> Giusto andare la e criticarli davanti al mondo, mondiale comprato coi soldi sporchi di sangue dati a Blatter e Platini.
> Occidente uber alles, brava germania


Giustissimo, pensavo proprio.. se Jesse Owens fosse rimasto a casa di sicuro non se ne parlerebbe ancora dopo decenni. Quindi ben vengano tutti i gesti di dissenso, se vogliono i nostri soldi (e a me va bene), rispettino i nostri valori, argomento su cui abbiamo solo da insegnare.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> Immagina il clamore se USA, Canada, Inghilterra, Galles, Belgio, Francia, Spagna, Portogallo, Danimarca (e mi fermo che non ho voglia di fare tutta la lista) si rifiuta di andarci e giocano il mondiale d'inverno tra Qatar, Arabia e Iran...
> 
> Non scherziamo.
> ...


I soldi veri li prendono altri, non le nazionali e non i giocatori.. non sono certo li per i soldi le squadre.

Ribadisco che se non fossero andati il clamore si sarebbe spento molto prima, è il mondiale sarebbe stata una marchetta per dimostrare che sono rimasti a casa senza motivo. È andando e facendo gesti eclatanti che si muove l’opinione pubblica fuori, ma soprattutto LI, dove se una squadra non fosse andata la censura avrebbe tranquillamente nascosto il problema.


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> Immagina il clamore se USA, Canada, Inghilterra, Galles, Belgio, Francia, Spagna, Portogallo, Danimarca (e mi fermo che non ho voglia di fare tutta la lista) si rifiuta di andarci e giocano il mondiale d'inverno tra Qatar, Arabia e Iran...
> 
> Non scherziamo.
> ...


La questione è ben più complessa di così e lo sai pure tu. La scelta di partecipare a un mondiale non è una scelta in realtà, per mille motivi che trascendono anche l'aspetto puramente sportivo. I mondiali di calcio esistono da quando questi cammellari scavavano ancora a mani nude...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Novembre 2022)

si ma poi, non scendete in campo o ritirate la squadra dal mondiale se ci tenete così tanto. Come abbiamo fatto noi Italia


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> I soldi veri li prendono altri, non le nazionali e non i giocatori.. non sono certo li per i soldi le squadre.
> 
> Ribadisco che se non fossero andati il clamore si sarebbe spento molto prima, è il mondiale sarebbe stata una marchetta per dimostrare che sono rimasti a casa senza motivo. È andando e facendo gesti eclatanti che si muove l’opinione pubblica fuori, ma soprattutto LI, dove se una squadra non fosse andata la censura avrebbe tranquillamente nascosto il problema.


Quando parlo di soldi non parlo solo dei giocatori.
La fifa ha accettato i soldi del Qatar.
La fifa paga le federazioni.
Le federazioni pagano i giocatori.

Poi se veramente vogliono fare qualcosa di eclatante, quando l'arbitro fischia si rifiutano di giocare, dicono in diretta mondiale che il Qatar e un paese di melma e ovviamente accetano le conseguenze... Ovvero buttati in carcere per 30 anni.

Qualsiasi altra cosa che fanno e solo ridicola.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2022)

che si vogliano lanciare messaggi è positivo, lo si è sempre fatto.
In questo caso - devo esser sincero - è il messaggio che trovo abbastanza riduttivo. Con tutti i problemi che hanno lì, appiattirsi sempre su sta tiritera arcobaleno è anche stucchevole


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> che si vogliano lanciare messaggi è positivo, lo si è sempre fatto.
> In questo caso - devo esser sincero - è il messaggio che trovo abbastanza riduttivo. Con tutti i problemi che hanno lì, appiattirsi sempre su sta tiritera arcobaleno è anche stucchevole


Questo è un altro discorso. D'altronde le mode esistono per qualcosa e gli sponsor si muovono di conseguenza


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> La questione è ben più complessa di così e lo sai pure tu. La scelta di partecipare a un mondiale non è una scelta in realtà, per mille motivi che trascendono anche l'aspetto puramente sportivo. I mondiali di calcio esistono da quando questi cammellari scavavano ancora a mani nude...


Se per te la situazione nel Qatar e inaccetabile allora non ci vai.
Se per te e più importante correre dietro ad un pallone e prendere soldi allora ci vai e non rompi le palle al tuo ospite. E guarda che per me non c'è proprio nulla da vergognarsi a dire che e più importante giocare che lottare per i diritti umani in Qatar... 

Però fai una scelta. O l'una o l'altra.
Pensare ai soldi o alla partita e fare finta di parlare dei diritti e solo ipocrisia.


----------



## sunburn (23 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Credo che squadre e giocatori non abbiano responsabilità. Non andarci sarebbe darla vinta e fare molto meno rumore. I gesti eclatanti si fanno se ci sei, non se non ci vai… ovviamente, è una mia personale opinione.


Dubito che un Mondiale di calcio senza tutte le federazioni europee, e magari senza Brasile e Argentina, avrebbe fatto meno rumore. E sicuramente avrebbe causato un danno economico importante, sia alla FIFA che al Qatar, ma anche ai calciatori stessi(e qui casca l’asino).
Nel momento in cui si partecipa, si legittima il Paese ospitante o lo si accoglie nella propria “comunità”.
Le chiacchiere e i gesti simbolici se li porta il vento, i fatti ci dicono che nella scala di valori dei giocatori che partecipano al Mondiale la questione dei diritti degli omosessuali viene dopo il non essere ammoniti. E non necessariamente subito dopo.
Quindi, sebbene io pensi che il calcio e lo sport in genere non debbano restare chiusi nel loro mondo ma possano e, in taluni casi, debbano farsi promotori di determinati valori, in questo preciso caso farebbero più bella figura a limitarsi a giocare a pallone.


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se per te la situazione nel Qatar e inaccetabile allora non ci vai.
> Se per te e più importante correre dietro ad un pallone e prendere soldi allora ci vai e non rompi le palle al tuo ospite. E guarda che per me non c'è proprio nulla da vergognarsi a dire che e più importante giocare che lottare per i diritti umani in Qatar...
> 
> Però fai una scelta. O l'una o l'altra.
> Pensare ai soldi o alla partita e fare finta di parlare dei diritti e solo ipocrisia.


No, tu vai a giocare il mondiale. Dove questo mondiale venga giocato va ben al di là della tua possibilità di scelta. E non trovo giusto che un professionista rinunci al sogno di una vita di partecipare a un mondiale, perché i capoccia della fifa si son fatti mettere la sabbia nel culetto dai beduini


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Un calciatore nella stra grande maggioranza dei casi ha al massimo un paio di occasioni in carriera per giocarsi un mondiale, non credo sia giusto rinunciarvi per assecondare la brama d'accumulo di certe figure.
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la questione: rispetto per i crucchi. Al di là della questione di per sé. Se un calciatore volesse mettere "w la patata" sulla maglia non vedo perché dovrebbe esser limitato nel farlo. La fifa sta accumulando figure barbine in sequenza, una roba immonda. Spero che chi si sia fatto abbindolare dalla favola del calcio della gente perpetrata da sta gentaglia prima o poi apra gli occhi


Si ma la situazione è questa: la Fifa si sta coprendo di ridicolo perché si è venduta totalmente ai criminali arabi organizzando un mondiale pagliacciata discutibile soprattutto per il fatto che sta in un posto che va contro tutti i valori dello sport. Inutile uscirsene con le vaccate stile Infantino e vaccate diversity friendly quando si dovrebbero solo vergognare. E ancora di più le nazionali e quindi le federazioni che godono nello spartirsi la torta ma giocano a fare i radical chic portatori di diritti della miglior specie. Ipocriti, sono tutti ipocriti e fanno schifo. Fifa, federazioni, nazionali, giocatori: tutti ridicoli


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> Immagina il clamore se USA, Canada, Inghilterra, Galles, Belgio, Francia, Spagna, Portogallo, Danimarca (e mi fermo che non ho voglia di fare tutta la lista) si rifiuta di andarci e giocano il mondiale d'inverno tra Qatar, Arabia e Iran...
> 
> Non scherziamo.
> ...


Game set e match


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma la situazione è questa: la Fifa si sta coprendo di ridicolo perché si è venduta totalmente ai criminali arabi organizzando un mondiale pagliacciata discutibile soprattutto per il fatto che sta in un posto che va contro tutti i valori dello sport. Inutile uscirsene con le vaccate stile Infantino e vaccate diversity friendly quando si dovrebbero solo vergognare. E ancora di più le nazionali e quindi le federazioni che godono nello spartirsi la torta ma giocano a fare i radical chic portatori di diritti della miglior specie. Ipocriti, sono tutti ipocriti e fanno schifo. Fifa, federazioni, nazionali, giocatori: tutti ridicoli


Concordo. Ma anche i singoli calciatori se ne guardano bene dal criticare troppo i cammellari. Troppi interessi economici e troppe amicizie con emiri vari. Per il giusto prezzo (quasi) tutti sono in vendita


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

Ma davvero qualcuno crede che a sti Qatarioti freghi qualcosa delle proteste?

Questi prendono 1 miliardo di euro in contanti e lo usano come comburente per fare il falò insieme ai diritti dei tranvioni.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> No, tu vai a giocare il mondiale. Dove questo mondiale venga giocato va ben al di là della tua possibilità di scelta. E non trovo giusto che un professionista rinunci al sogno di una vita di partecipare a un mondiale, perché i capoccia della fifa si son fatti mettere la sabbia nel culetto dai beduini


E allora vai a giocare il mondiale in quel paese di melma e stai zitto. Giocati sto mondiale e stop


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma anche i singoli calciatori se ne guardano bene dal criticare troppo i cammellari. Troppi interessi economici e troppe amicizie con emiri vari. Per il giusto prezzo (quasi) tutti sono in vendita


E allora ripeto: zitti e basta pagliacciate.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Credo che squadre e giocatori non abbiano responsabilità. Non andarci sarebbe darla vinta e fare molto meno rumore. I gesti eclatanti si fanno se ci sei, non se non ci vai… ovviamente, è una mia personale opinione.


Penso che se a farlo fosse un Canada o l'Australia non farebbe clamore, non più di tanto, ma squadre come Germania Francia o Inghilterra, potenzialmente favorite per la vittoria avrebbero fatto un baccano assordante a non presentarsi, danneggiando sopratutto gli organizzatori. Idea mia eh, magari sbaglio


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Faccio sommessamente notare che il "pensino a giocare" ha smesso di avere senso dai tempi di Jesse Owens.
> Sono sportivi, hanno enorme platea e visibilità, fanno bene a lanciare messaggi positivi.
> Il sistema del Qatar, dell'Arabia Saudita, dell'Iran etc a me personalmente fa schifo.
> Giusto andare la e criticarli davanti al mondo, mondiale comprato coi soldi sporchi di sangue dati a Blatter e Platini.
> Occidente uber alles, brava germania




La storia di Jesse Owens è il più grande fake mai inventato.

Intanto il fatto che Hitler se ne andò infuriato è falsa. Lo stesso Owens raccontò che Hitler si complimentò con lui e vari testimoni confermarono il suo racconto. Inoltre lo stadio lo applaudì nonostante avesse battuto il tedesco Lodz nella gara del salto in lungo. Tra l'altro in Germania potè frequentare gli stessi luoghi dei "bianchi". Cosa che non poteva fare negli Usa.

Semmai il razzismo lo subì appunto in America. Sia prima delle olimpiadi ma anche dopo. Infatti il presidente democratico Roosvelt si rifiutò di incontrarlo: il 1936 era l'anno delle presidenziali e per non alienarsi i voti del sud razzista ma democratico evitò qualsiasi contatto col "neg.ro" Owens. Fu poi riabilitato dai repubblicani Eisenhower e Ford. Ma ovviamente tutti evitano accuratamente di raccontarla così.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> Immagina il clamore se USA, Canada, Inghilterra, Galles, Belgio, Francia, Spagna, Portogallo, Danimarca (e mi fermo che non ho voglia di fare tutta la lista) si rifiuta di andarci e giocano il mondiale d'inverno tra Qatar, Arabia e Iran...
> 
> Non scherziamo.
> ...


Così li avresti demoliti sul serio


----------



## sunburn (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> E non trovo giusto che un professionista rinunci al sogno di una vita di partecipare a un mondiale


In teoria tra “sogno di partecipare al Mondiale” e “fare qualcosa per evitare che una persona venga lapidata per l’orientamento sessuale” dovrebbe prevalere la seconda, eh. Così, a naso.
Se prevale il primo, legittimo ma almeno non facessero gli ipocriti. 
È come se io avessi 10 euro in tasca e al posto di offrire un pranzo a un senza tetto mi comprassi un gratta e vinci e poi blaterassi di combattere la fame nel Mondo.


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E allora vai a giocare il mondiale in quel paese di melma e stai zitto. Giocati sto mondiale e stop


Secondo me alcuni qui sono saturati dalla questione. In medioriente la situazione è effettivamente molto seria rispetto all'occidente, dove le discriminazioni sono ormai quasi inesistenti nella sostanza. Un atleta è anche uomo, per cui ci sta che esprima le proprie opinioni, senza che debba per questo perdere il diritto di competere. Mohammed Alì venne ingiustamente privato del titolo quando si pronunciò contro la guerra in Vietnam. Altra battaglia indubbiamente, ma il principio è lo stesso secondo me


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In teoria tra “sogno di partecipare al Mondiale” e “fare qualcosa per evitare che una persona venga lapidata per l’orientamento sessuale” dovrebbe prevalere la seconda, eh. Così, a naso.
> Se prevale il primo, legittimo ma almeno non facessero gli ipocriti.
> È come se io avessi 10 euro in tasca e al posto di offrire un pranzo a un senza tetto mi comprassi un gratta e vinci e poi blaterassi di combattere la fame nel Mondo.


Capito, ma il Mondiale è un giochino organizzato per colmare l' ego dei ricconi qatarioti ( quelli che lasciano lapidare un gay)

Se non ti piace, per protesta puoi benissimo schernirli non andandoci ( ovviamente rinunciando ai lauti compensi).

Quando vedono la fascia colorata probabilmente, se la ridono.


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In teoria tra “sogno di partecipare al Mondiale” e “fare qualcosa per evitare che una persona venga lapidata per l’orientamento sessuale” dovrebbe prevalere la seconda, eh. Così, a naso.
> Se prevale il primo, legittimo ma almeno non facessero gli ipocriti.
> È come se io avessi 10 euro in tasca e al posto di offrire un pranzo a un senza tetto mi comprassi un gratta e vinci e poi blaterassi di combattere la fame nel Mondo.


Evitare di partecipare a un mondiale non salva nessuno dalla lapidazione, semmai fa subentrare una riserva al tuo posto. Occorre sempre trovare un equilibrio tra idealismo cieco da hippie anarchico e ideale sano di adulto cosciente di vivere in una realtà non pienamente controllabile. Esistono le mezze misure. C'è anche da dire che un atleta ha un palcoscenico finché si esibisce. Insomma, nulla vieta di andare a giocarsi il mondiale ed esprimere le proprie idee liberamente. Li vorrei vedere i beduini andare ad arrestare un atleta milionario occidentale per un reato d'opinione con gli occhi del mondo puntati addosso


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me alcuni qui sono saturati dalla questione. In medioriente la situazione è effettivamente molto seria rispetto all'occidente, dove le discriminazioni sono ormai quasi inesistenti nella sostanza. Un atleta è anche uomo, per cui ci sta che esprima le proprie opinioni, senza che debba per questo perdere il diritto di competere. Mohammed Alì venne ingiustamente privato del titolo quando si pronunciò contro la guerra in Vietnam. Altra battaglia indubbiamente, ma il principio è lo stesso secondo me


Mi spiace, ma in questo caso non ha senso tutto questo


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> No, tu vai a giocare il mondiale. Dove questo mondiale venga giocato va ben al di là della tua possibilità di scelta. E non trovo giusto che un professionista rinunci al sogno di una vita di partecipare a un mondiale, perché i capoccia della fifa si son fatti mettere la sabbia nel culetto dai beduini


E allora se ritieni che la partita o il sogno della tua vita sia più importante non rompi le palle alla gente a casa SUA.
Ti comporti come ti dicono di comportarti.
Chi pensano di essere per andare in un altro paese e PRETENDERE che cambino le leggi perché loro la pensano diversamente?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2022)

Soumahoro insegna.


----------



## bobbylukr (23 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me alcuni qui sono saturati dalla questione. In medioriente la situazione è effettivamente molto seria rispetto all'occidente, dove le discriminazioni sono ormai quasi inesistenti nella sostanza. Un atleta è anche uomo, per cui ci sta che esprima le proprie opinioni, senza che debba per questo perdere il diritto di competere. Mohammed Alì venne ingiustamente privato del titolo quando si pronunciò contro la guerra in Vietnam. Altra battaglia indubbiamente, ma il principio è lo stesso secondo me



Alì venne "draftato" per andare in Vietnam rifiutò di andare e andò in prigione: probabilmente lo avrebbero spedito al massimo in Germania a fare kermesse nelle caserme ma lui rifiutò lo stesso e fu un gesto pazzesco... Nessun giocatore si è neppure sognato di rispondere no alla chiamata in nazionale ( vuoi mettere perdersi dei like delle tipe su Instagram? Sia mai eh...)


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...


Sempre dalla parte del Qatar.

Fin dall'inzio il regima fasullo democratico occidentale non ha fatto che mettere cattiva luce su questa manifestazione trasformandolo in qualcosa di politico (Si proprio loro che vanno in giro a dire che sport e politica non devono mescolarsi).
La Germania, che invece di pensare al calcio giocato, ha pensato solo a ste stupide fasce (con lo scopo di provocare) ed infatti ha perso col Giappone. Ed io godo.

Questa cosa delle fasce ha scopo di provocazione e basta... il regime democratico occidentale dei travioni non frega una mazza, dei lavoratori pagati poco non frega nulla visto che l'occidente è maestro quando si tratta di sfruttare le piccole mani dei bambini del bangladesh a fare maglie, circuiti ecc. 

Io non sopporto l'ipocrisia.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La storia di Jesse Owens è il più grande fake mai inventato.
> 
> Intanto il fatto che Hitler se ne andò infuriato è falsa. Lo stesso Owens raccontò che Hitler si complimentò con lui e vari testimoni confermarono il suo racconto. Inoltre lo stadio lo applaudì nonostante avesse battuto il tedesco Lodz nella gara del salto in lungo. Tra l'altro in Germania potè frequentare gli stessi luoghi dei "bianchi". Cosa che non poteva fare negli Usa.
> 
> Semmai il razzismo lo subì appunto in America. Sia prima delle olimpiadi ma anche dopo. Infatti il presidente democratico Roosvelt si rifiutò di incontrarlo: il 1936 era l'anno delle presidenziali e per non alienarsi i voti del sud razzista ma democratico evitò qualsiasi contatto col "neg.ro" Owens. Fu poi riabilitato dai repubblicani Eisenhower e Ford. Ma ovviamente tutti evitano accuratamente di raccontarla così.


Tendenzialmente concordo, avete preso i loro soldi e adesso vi vengono improvvisamente i sensi di colpa? Una barzelletta. 

Vero quello che dici su Owens, pero' la storia é appunto da leggersi al contrario. Come ogni nero di quell'epoca e non solo, la sua era una lotta interna. In Europa gli atleti Afroamericani sono sempre stati idolatrati, é comunque vero che Owens fu' pero' anche oggetto di schernitura dai vertici Tedeschi, che non accettarono di buon occhio che un nero andasse da loro a fare record su record contro la razza Ariana. Molti titolarono contro gli USA: "Avete visto che ci mandano le loro scimmie a competere con noi?".

L'opinione pubblica Tedesca invece idolatro' Jesse come un loro campione, tutti si alzarono in piedi ad applaudirlo. Non erano stati indottrinati cosi tanto verso i neri quanto lo furono verso gli ebrei. Sicuramente ne saprai più di me, faccio riferimento al libro di Owens ed al film 

Secondo me é vero a metà. Io sono strafavorevole che gli atleti prendano parte alle battaglie civili, hanno una voce ed hanno milioni di tifosi e supporter. Maradona per dirne uno a caso é un'atleta che la sua voce l'ha fatta sempre sentire, uno che non aveva paura di dire quello che pensava e che non gli importava di cosa gli sarebbe successo finanziariamente, cosi come Ali. Il contributo che questi signori hanno dato alle lotte civili non é quantificabile, sempre dalla parte degli ultimi. Ronaldo invece é il prototipo del campione odierno: bello, perfetto, ricchissimo, fortissimo e mai e poi mai una minima parola a sostegno delle battaglie civili. Lui proprio si arrabbia quando gli si domanda del mondiale, lecito eh, io non metto bocca sulle priorità di una persona, sa bene che di colpo 10M all'anno vanno a farsi benedire. Preferisco l'approccio di Diego o di Ali comunque. Credo che la società sia cambiata e gli atleti di conseguenza.

Fa ridere invece questa battaglia, non sono ne i modi ne i tempi. Bisognava farlo prima e bisognava essere più decisi. Un po' come quando Homer si é venduto l'anima al diavolo (Flanders) per una ciambella, e poi si é fermato all'ultimo boccone per non andare all'inferno. Boccone che poi mangio' in preda alla fame notturna 

Tutto questo per dire: lodo tutte le battagli civili, i diritti devono essere sempre tutelati. Lodo di più quando é una persona celebre ed é un idolo di milioni di bimbi a fare queste battagli. Non ho nulla da dire a chi non le fa, sono scelte personali, e spesso non é detto che sia una sua priorità o che la pensi in modo diverso (pero' quelle migliaia di morti per costruire questi stadi dovrebbero essere condannate da tutti). Qui la cosa che fa infuriare é che fanno finta di protestare per tenersi buona l'opinione pubblica a casa. Il mondo all'inverso.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sempre dalla parte del Qatar.
> 
> Fin dall'inzio il regima fasullo democratico occidentale non ha fatto che mettere cattiva luce su questa manifestazione trasformandolo in qualcosa di politico (Si proprio loro che vanno in giro a dire che sport e politica non devono mescolarsi).
> La Germania, che invece di pensare al calcio giocato, ha pensato solo a ste stupide fasce (con lo scopo di provocare) ed infatti ha perso col Giappone. Ed io godo.
> ...


Amen.
L’ipocrisia l’ho sempre odiata, come quella che pervade la guerra in Ucraina. L’ipocrisia non la tollero a tutti i livelli.
Stiamo commentando un circo, nulla più


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2022)

Detto questo, molti dicono che la cultura, lo sport e la musica sono vettori essenziali per la protesta politica.

Beh, secondo me non è così, non del tutto almeno.

Concordo che a volte molti temi sociali sono stati amplificati da prese di posizione di artisti e sportivi ed hanno anche portato del giovamento, portando all'attenzione ingiustizie o problematiche.

Ma come abbiamo constatato, il più delle volte queste attività, espressione della creatività e del genio umano, invece di restare limpide e cristalline diventano solo un pretesto, un contenitore strumentale per propagandare idee.

Sono mondiali di calcio, si gioca e stop.

Se una nazionale non vuole giocare perché i tifosi vanno avanti solo a birra e i giocatori non sanno fare a meno degli inginocchiamenti LGBT o le fascette arcobaleno, rimane a casa. E se la nazionale va ai mondiali, ci va con quelle regole e le deve rispettare, e tutti muti, non sono obbligati.

Se a casa ci rimangono tutti, i mondiali se li giocano gli arabi tra di sé, ma chissenefrega. Così imparano, loro e la FIFA.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2022)

Oggi ho avuto clienti dal Qatar perché avevamo dei test da fare su in sistema..
Ovviamente sono francesi, italiani, tedeschi, indiano e pure uno scozzese (che urlava e sbraitava ma poi, dopo mezza giornata, ho capito che non era arrabbiato ma era il modo di fare scozzese che è cosi che per loro è normale ma per noi sembra incacchiato) comunque mi raccontano di clima di festa ecc mi hanno detto che sono tutte scemenze quello che dicono in tv
Il punto è che noi pensiamo che in Russia c'è la tv di regime che filtra le formazioni ed è anche vero non nego.. ma anche noi filtriamo le informazioni come vogliamo..

A nessuno interesse nulla dei travioni.. sapete perché si critica il Qatar? Semplice perché fa parte del blocco orientale con la Russia.


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E allora se ritieni che la partita o il sogno della tua vita sia più importante non rompi le palle alla gente a casa SUA.
> Ti comporti come ti dicono di comportarti.
> Chi pensano di essere per andare in un altro paese e PRETENDERE che cambino le leggi perché loro la pensano diversamente?


Si tratta di sensibilizzazione credo più di ogni altra cosa. Ma che poi ribadisco: la questione lgbtq per quanto mi riguarda è il pretesto. Semplicemente, specialmente in tema di diritti umani, credo ogni persona sia legittimata ad avere le proprie opinioni.

Mi fa un po' sorridere da parte di alcuni la difesa dei valori tradizionali del Qatar, quegli stessi valori che quando vengono importati in Italia dagli immigrati musulmani, sono poi considerati retrogradi. Boh.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Fa ridere invece questa battaglia, non sono ne i modi ne i tempi. Bisognava farlo prima e bisognava essere più decisi. Un po' come quando Homer si é venduto l'anima al diavolo (Flanders) per una ciambella, e poi si é fermato all'ultimo boccone per non andare all'inferno. Boccone che poi mangio' in preda alla fame notturna
> 
> Tutto questo per dire: lodo tutte le battagli civili, i diritti devono essere sempre tutelati. Lodo di più quando é una persona celebre ed é un idolo di milioni di bimbi a fare queste battagli. Non ho nulla da dire a chi non le fa, sono scelte personali, e spesso non é detto che sia una sua priorità o che la pensi in modo diverso (pero' quelle migliaia di morti per costruire questi stadi dovrebbero essere condannate da tutti). Qui la cosa che fa infuriare é che fanno finta di protestare per tenersi buona l'opinione pubblica a casa. Il mondo all'inverso.




Prima di protestare per i diritti dovevano protestare per le centinaia di morti nella costruzione degli stadi. 

I tedeschi moralizzatori sono sponsorizzati dall'Adidas accusata a più riprese di produrre abbigliamento sportivo sfruttando il lavoro minorile. Eppure non ho mai sentito nessun calciatore tetesco dire nulla su questo, oppure rinunciare ai soldi che l'azienda versa nelle loro tasche.

Ipocrisia ai massimi livelli. Evidentemente i soldi che prendono dall'azienda tedesca schiavizzatrice non puzzano.

E' molto più figo e politicamente corretto fare battaglie per argomenti che vanno di moda.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Prima di protestare per i diritti dovevano protestare per le centinaia di morti nella costruzione degli stadi.
> 
> I tedeschi moralizzatori sono sponsorizzati dall'Adidas accusata a più riprese di produrre abbigliamento sportivo sfruttando il lavoro minorile. Eppure non ho mai sentito nessun calciatore tetesco dire nulla su questo, oppure rinunciare ai soldi che l'azienda versa nelle loro tasche.
> 
> ...


Se ci atteggiassimo da ''conquistatori'' non avrei nulla da ridire, ed invece no , dobbiamo fare i balletti per lavarci la coscienza e rimanere buoni ™


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Novembre 2022)

I calciatori avrebbero dovuto pensare solo a giocare, ma li capisco anche perché sono accerchiati dalle lobby, dall'ipocrisia imperante e anche nel loro ambiente son costantemente bombardati. 

La federazione tedesca, se era contro, non avrebbe dovuto presentare la propria rappresentativa.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se ci atteggiassimo da ''conquistatori'' non avrei nulla da ridire, ed invece no , dobbiamo fare i balletti per lavarci la coscienza e rimanere buoni ™




Sono "come Sandro Curzi, fanno della retorica insopportabile"


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Prima di protestare per i diritti dovevano protestare per le centinaia di morti nella costruzione degli stadi.
> 
> I tedeschi moralizzatori sono sponsorizzati dall'Adidas accusata a più riprese di produrre abbigliamento sportivo sfruttando il lavoro minorile. Eppure non ho mai sentito nessun calciatore tetesco dire nulla su questo, oppure rinunciare ai soldi che l'azienda versa nelle loro tasche.
> 
> ...


I tedeschi poi... espertissimi quando si tratta di fasce. Ne hanno sempre di ogni colore, di ogni simbolo per qualsiasi tipo di persona.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2022)

Chi sarà lo scorreggione?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi sarà lo scorreggione?


Magari è passato loew


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I tedeschi poi... espertissimi quando si tratta di fasce. Ne hanno sempre di ogni colore, di ogni simbolo per qualsiasi tipo di persona.




Sarebbe fantastico se si venisse a scoprire che alcuni giocatori tedeschi hanno parentele con qualche gerarca nazista e qualche emiro glielo rinfacciasse. 

Cioè questi hanno provocato milioni di morti e fanno la morale. Stessero zitti va.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Magari è passato loew




Scemi noi a non capirlo. In realtà volevano omaggiare l'ex ct!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scemi noi a non capirlo. In realtà volevano omaggiare l'ex ct!
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Esatto


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scemi noi a non capirlo. In realtà volevano omaggiare l'ex ct!
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


LOL

Lo ricordavo mettersi le dita nel naso per poi degustare, ma questa no


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> La FIFA ha deciso di censurare la nazionale tedesca
> 
> Già da giorni viene minacciata conseguenze per la scelta di Neuer di presentarsi con la fascia di capitano colore arcobaleno.
> 
> ...


Facevano più bella figura se la perdevano a tavolino..


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Lo ricordavo mettersi le dita nel naso per poi degustare, ma questa no




Beh il prode Loew è un annusatore di prima fascia, qui degusta le ascelle:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Quella in cui si annusa le chiappe te la risparmio. 

Fine di questo puzzolente OT.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*CODACONS denuncia la FIFA alla Corte dei diritti dell'uomo:*

«_Come noto la FIFA, sotto pressione del Qatar, ha vietato ai giocatori del campionato mondiale di calcio di indossare la fascia “One Love”, di fatto impedendo agli atleti, che sono prima di tutto persone, di esprimere liberamente il proprio pensiero e la propria opinione

Una censura che viola i più basilari diritti umani previsti dalla Convenzione europea per la salvaguardia dei diritti dell’uomo e delle libertà fondamentali, che agli articoli 9 e 10 dispone che “Ogni persona ha diritto alla libertà di pensiero, di coscienza e di religione”; “Ogni persona ha diritto alla libertà d’espressione. Tale diritto include la libertà d’opinione e la libertà di ricevere o di comunicare informazioni o idee senza che vi possa essere ingerenza da parte delle autorità pubbliche e senza limiti di frontiera

*Abbiamo deciso di presentare una segnalazione ai giudici di Strasburgo per capire se il comportamento della Federazione di calcio e degli Stati Membri che hanno avallato divieti e censure verso i giocatori, possa ledere il diritto dei calciatori a manifestare liberamente il proprio pensiero e, nel caso, sanzionale qualsiasi condotta illecita così come prevede la legge europea"*


mitico Rienzi con il suo record mondiale di denunce, non ne salta una_


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

*rappresentante federazione tedesca rivela al Guardian di voler portare la questione al CAS di Losanna*


----------



## Raryof (23 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi sarà lo scorreggione?


Sampaoli?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sarebbe fantastico se si venisse a scoprire che alcuni giocatori tedeschi hanno parentele con qualche gerarca nazista e qualche emiro glielo rinfacciasse.
> 
> Cioè questi hanno provocato milioni di morti e fanno la morale. Stessero zitti va.


Mi spieghi cosa cavolaccio centra!

Adesso se il bisnonno di Neuer era nazista (come il 90% dei tedeschi) ,quale cavolo sarebbe la colpa di Neuer e compagni?

Ognuno deve rispondere delle scelte che fa lui, adesso, il Qatar, come altri paesi arabi é un paese troglodita adesso, non 100 anni fa, quindi é giusto protestare adesso, come lo era manifestare contro nanismo e fascismo 90 anni fa.
Quello che contestate non é il giusto diritto alla protesta, ma il motivo della stessa. Per voi rivendicare il diritto di ciascuno ad amare chi cavolo vuole in piena Libertá e rispetto di chi gli sta intorno é una boiata e in quanto tale tutti i distinguo ed i “c’é benaltro” sono una buona scusa.

Questo é.

Un applauso enorme alla squadra tedesca che TUTTA su é presentata unita a combattere questa battaglia di civiltá.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi cosa cavolaccio centra!
> 
> Adesso se il bisnonno di Neuer era nazista (come il 90% dei tedeschi) ,quale cavolo sarebbe la colpa di Neuer e compagni?
> 
> ...




Chissà perché non protestano contro l’Adidas che schiavizza i bambini...sarà perché rimpingua i loro conti in banca? 

Ipocriti.

I tedeschi che hanno sulla coscienza decine di milioni di morti prima di fare la morale a chicchessia dovrebbero attendere 1000 anni e tacere, che quello che hanno fatto loro è 1 miliardo di volte più schifoso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chissà perché non protestano contro l’Adidas che schiavizza i bambini...sarà perché rimpingua i loro conti in banca?
> 
> Ipocriti.
> 
> I tedeschi che hanno sulla coscienza decine di milioni di morti prima di fare la morale a chicchessia dovrebbero attendere 1000 anni e tacere, che quello che hanno fatto loro è 1 miliardo di volte più schifoso.


Ed ecco un altro caso di benaltro.

E alllora con la fame nel mondo che c’é perché cacchio si scassano i Marconi con la politica in Italia, almeno noi viviamo! Protestiamo solo contro la fame nel mondo!

Adesso sarai tu a dover decidere quali sono le prioritá di protesta dei giocatori della nazionale tedesca.

Per me manifestare contro l’adidas non avrebbe avuto nessun senso, protestare contro le politiche troglodite. Preistoriche e incivili di un paese che si propone ad ospitare il mondo, ma che buona parte di quel mondo che chiede di ospitare lo disprezza ci sta proprio come il cacio sui maccheroni.

E adesso non arrivarmi con un altro esempio tipo che bisognerebbe protestare sull’estinzione delle api.

Abbiamo capito.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ed ecco un altro caso di benaltro.
> 
> E alllora con la fame nel mondo che c’é perché cacchio si scassano i Marconi con la politica in Italia, almeno noi viviamo! Protestiamo solo contro la fame nel mondo!
> 
> ...



Eh già, capisco che la verità faccia male. Ma non preoccuparti, capisco il tuo imbarazzo nel difendere codesti ipocriti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Novembre 2022)

Guarda, nessunissimo imbarazzo.

Per me sono quasi degli eroi.

Rappresentano quello che di buono c’é al mondo.

Non capisco chi non condivide certe battaglie, per me é assurdo solo pensare di non essere d’accordo. Ma come tante volte nella vita, non capisco, ma mi adeguo.

Buona serata


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, nessunissimo imbarazzo.
> 
> Per me sono quasi degli eroi.
> 
> ...



Gente che prende soldi a palate sulla pelle di bambini ridotti in schiavitù sono eroi. Ok.

Io direi che sono dei grandissimi e schifosissimi paraculi.


----------



## bobbylukr (24 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, nessunissimo imbarazzo.
> 
> Per me sono quasi degli eroi.
> 
> ...


Non è che non vengono condivise certe battaglie è che i tedeschi e le altre squadre protestano solo a favore dell'LGBT mentre non gli interessa nulla dei 5000 morti sul lavoro per costruire gli stadi. Per quanto sia giusto difendere il diritto all'uguaglianza e alla non discriminazione, il diritto alla vita sta 10000 livelli più in alto. Quindi, o protestano prima per i morti e poi dopo anche per l'uguaglianza o sono degli ipocriti del ***#o.Punto.


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Adesso sarai tu a dover decidere quali sono le prioritá di protesta dei giocatori della nazionale tedesca.


Le priorità dei giocatori della nazionale tedesca non le decide @mandraghe ma i giocatori della nazionale tedesca. Io oggi ho visto che le loro priorità sul tema sono: 
1)non essere ammoniti,
2)diritti omosessuali.

Ah, se dipendesse da me, farei celebrare matrimoni fra persone dello stesso sesso in Chiesa, se questo fosse il desiderio della coppia. Ciò non toglie che io ritenga iniziative come quelle della Germania estremamente ipocrite e stucchevoli e, in quanto tali, controproducenti perché trasformano un tema serio in farsa.
Rendiamoci conto… Un portiere che non indossa una fascia per non farsi ammonire. Un portiere! LOL!



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me manifestare contro l’adidas non avrebbe avuto nessun senso


Ed è proprio questo il problema della zero credibilità del mondo occidentale.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, nessunissimo imbarazzo.
> 
> Per me sono quasi degli eroi.
> 
> ...


Eroi?  
eroi per una pagliacciata del genere? Fossero stati degli eroi avrebbero boicottato sta porcata di mondiale


----------



## King of the North (24 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Credo che squadre e giocatori non abbiano responsabilità. Non andarci sarebbe darla vinta e fare molto meno rumore. I gesti eclatanti si fanno se ci sei, non se non ci vai… ovviamente, è una mia personale opinione.


È anche la mia opinione. Un gesto come quello della Germania non è poca cosa soprattutto perché quel gesto è stato censurato dalla FIFA. Censurandolo non hanno fatto altro che dargli maggior eco. A me preoccupa però leggere gente che critica le proteste dei giocatori dicendo che dovrebbero solo pensare a giocare. Ah si?
I giocatori sono persone innanzitutto e se nel 2022 ci sono ancora stati dove i diritti umani sono medievali è giusto che ci si faccia sentire. 
come si fa a stare dalla parte del Qatar?
Dalla parte di una società che annienta i diritti umani….(ovvio, facile dal momento che siete nati in Occidente)
Come si fa a stare dalla parte di un paese che ha truffato per poter organizzare il mondiale e che si porta dietro la vergogna e il dramma di migliaia di morti?
Ma dove vivete?


----------



## vota DC (24 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sarebbe fantastico se si venisse a scoprire che alcuni giocatori tedeschi hanno parentele con qualche gerarca nazista e qualche emiro glielo rinfacciasse.
> 
> Cioè questi hanno provocato milioni di morti e fanno la morale. Stessero zitti va.


L'unica cosa che possono rinfacciare è che sono al servizio di emiri sanguinari. Nel caso dei giocatori del PSG (non sono molti nella nazionale tedesca) direttamente dall'emiro del Qatar in persona. Ogni volta che il PSG va in champions sono 60 milioni per un emiro che non è che li spende in armamenti ma li spende in traffico di bambini e cose disgustose.


----------



## sunburn (24 Novembre 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> È anche la mia opinione. Un gesto come quello della Germania non è poca cosa soprattutto perché quel gesto è stato censurato dalla FIFA. Censurandolo non hanno fatto altro che dargli maggior eco. A me preoccupa però leggere gente che critica le proteste dei giocatori dicendo che dovrebbero solo pensare a giocare. Ah si?
> I giocatori sono persone innanzitutto e se nel 2022 ci sono ancora stati dove i diritti umani sono medievali è giusto che ci si faccia sentire.
> come si fa a stare dalla parte del Qatar?
> Dalla parte di una società che annienta i diritti umani….(ovvio, facile dal momento che siete nati in Occidente)
> ...


Viviamo in un Mondo in cui noi occidentali siamo i primi beneficiari per distacco di sistematiche violazioni dei diritti umani. Però lo fanno altrove, noi non lo vediamo ed è tutto ok. Mi sembra molto ipocrita. Con un’applicazione rigorosa dei diritti umani in tutto il Mondo, la nostra società crollerebbe e perderemmo il 90% del benessere che abbiamo. Quanti in Occidente sarebbero disposti a rinunciare a quasi tutto quello che hanno in cambio di un Mondo senza oppressi e sfruttati? A naso ben pochi: non hanno voluto rinunciare a giocare un Mondiale persone che guadagnano milioni, figuriamoci se la gente comune rinuncerebbe alla quasi totalità del benessere o degli agi della vita quotidiana.
Per carità, noi come singoli non possiamo far granché se non cercare di limitare il nostro impatto personale(che resta comunque molto pesante), però non possiamo neanche pretendere di fare i moralisti.
Sulla questione dei morti sul lavoro per la costruzione degli stadi, vogliamo fare il conto di quanti lavoratori sono morti in Qatar nei dieci anni di lavori e quanti ne son morti, per esempio, in Italia nello stesso periodo? Non ci faremmo una bella figura.
Sulla questione dei diritti omosessuali, di che stiamo parlando? Per dire, nel Regno Unito l’omosessualità è stata depenalizzata alla fine degli anni ‘60 del Novecento, prima un omosessuale doveva scegliere tra la galera e la castrazione chimica. Solo cinquant’anni fa, mica nel Medioevo!
Nel resto d’Europa la situazione non era differente. Ed è andata bene che Hitler abbia perso la guerra, se no altro che diritti degli omosessuali. È solo per un caso della Storia che abbiamo avviato un processo di democratizzazione e interesse per l’allargamento dei diritti civili e politici all’interno delle nostre società. Interesse favorito dalla diffusione di un certo benessere. Benessere a sua volta ottenuto sulle spalle di qualcun altro. Un bel paradosso.
Quindi, ripeto, non possiamo dare lezioni a nessuno. Lasciamo che ogni Paese segua i suoi percorsi senza ergerci a moralizzatori, perché proprio non siamo nella condizioni di poterlo fare.


----------



## Djici (24 Novembre 2022)

Questa storia della fascia mi ha fracassato i cosiddetti.

Non conosco le regole internazionali.
Ma ricordo che in Italia la fascia di capitano deve essere per forza uguale per tutti con buona pace della signora Papu Gomez.
Quindi se si può mettere solo quella perché rompono le palle per metterne una che non e omologata?
Sarei contro anche se ci fosse scritto "viva la figa" o "forza campioni" o quello che volete.

La fifa aveva già seguito questa politica quando decise che non si poteva togliere la maglietta... Perché lo facevano prima? Di solito perché i giocatori avevano un messaggio speciale sotto la maglietta.
La fifa ha detto basta.
E quindi basta.
E una partita di calcio. Non sono le elezioni, non e un dibattito, non e normale utilizzare il calcio per tentare di imporre un idea... Giusta o sbagliata che sia.


----------

